# Bohmische Waffenfabrik



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking for information about this gun: 
Bohmische Waffenfabrik A. G. in Prague Pistole Modell 27 cal. 7.65 #215XXX
Any information would be outstanding...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://johnswesterngallery.com/pdf/Catalogue14.pdf

Page 16.

Google is your friend.

-Jeff-


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Google guy, while there may be a collective knowledge through google I have yet to find a place other than a forum where there might be someone who could share with me how this gun fires, feels while firing, accuracy while firing, recoil comments, range accuracy etc. Since this is a weapon that I own but have never fired, I thought I might seek out others who own them and ask: Any info about this weapon?


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

All I really know is that it is on the list of "Czech guns I'd like to own." RK Campbell wrote a nice, but short, review of shooting one here: http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_CZ27.htm.

For more than you ever wanted to know about the history of CZ firearms making: http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?topic=16482.0


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

JustRick said:


> All I really know is that it is on the list of "Czech guns I'd like to own." RK Campbell wrote a nice, but short, review of shooting one here: http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_CZ27.htm.
> 
> For more than you ever wanted to know about the history of CZ firearms making: http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?topic=16482.0


Now that's what I'm talking about! Nice point of reference with outstanding detail in description from someone who loves shooting as much as I do. Thanks JustRick


----------

